# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Nhờ các bác tư vấn giúp!

## QUANG KG

Tình hình là em mua được nguồn plasma hero AP-53 như hình,

khi lắp lên máy cnc thì không cắt được,hình như nó không mồi được,và khi được thì bép cắt phải chạm vào phôi..em có đọc mấy bài trước bên thegioicnc.com hình như máy này thiếu bộ phận mồi gì đấy không rõ lắm.

Nay xảy ra thêm sự cố là em nó chỉ test thử đươc vài món rồi im re,chỉ xã khí không có tia,làm lại vài lần em nó nổ lụp bụp bên trong đành để yên tới giờ.
Nay nhờ bác nào ở SG giới thiệu cho chổ sửa,nâng cấp thêm bộ mồi không tiếp xúc cho em nó, cám ơn anh em trước.!

----------


## CKD

Việc này thì mình không rỏ lắm.. nhất là chổ sửa vì trước giờ chỉ dùng, chưa đi sửa nguồn bao giờ.

Việc không có pilot arc tùy máy mà có thể độ lại được.

----------


## Khongnickname

Máy plasma ở Sài Gòn có 1 chỗ chuyên trị đó là góc đường Bình Tiên với Phạm phú Thứ hoặc góc Tạ uyên Hùng Vương.

----------


## QUANG KG

Thank,các bác,!
Em đang tìm thông tin em nó xem ra sao.
to Khongnickname ;Bác có nhớ tên cơ sở không?thank!

----------


## Khongnickname

> Thank,các bác,!
> Em đang tìm thông tin em nó xem ra sao.
> to Khongnickname ;Bác có nhớ tên cơ sở không?thank!


Lâu rồi mình không nhớ nhưng tại chỗ nầy :góc đường Bình Tiên với Phạm phú Thứ  thì chỉ có 1 cty rất bự , nó với thằng ngoài tạ Uyên là 1

----------

